# Looking for opinoins on Sirius radios



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

I am an installer for a retailer, and have not had any experience with then Sirius radio's yet, The main office just got them in a week or two ago. The ones we got in are only for the car mount mode and I can purchase it for about 135.00. Is it worth it? Is it fairly simple to put in and activate?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I stock the Audiovox PNP system. A car kit, receiver, and home adaptor is about $150 after rebate. The car kit out of the box is FM. I normally sell a cassette adaptor with the unit for an additional $15 or so. The quality with the cassette adaptor is much better.


----------

